# Étendre du Wifi avec 2 Box



## esv^^ (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai chez moi une Freebox; malheureusement, le réseau WIFI est incaptable dans certaine partie de la maison. J'ai trouvé une box ( SpeedTouch 706WL -Modem Télébox avec WiFi). L'idée serait de faire un pont entre les deux box;  le FreeBox émet le signal initial, l'autre box récupère le signal et le renvoie un peu plus loin; un peu comme ça:


<--------Freebox-------->Moi, maintenant  <--------Speed Touch ----------> Moi bientôt


Ou  sinon, avec une 2° prise téléphonique:

<------Freebox-------->                                              Prise téléphonique: SpeedTouch ------------->

Je n'ai jamais mis les mains dedans; je suis complètement débutant en la matière.


Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 l'appareil dont tu parles est un modem-routeur wifi, qui ne peut pas servir pour ce que tu veux faire : il n'est pas capable de recevoir et renvoyer le signal d'une box.

Pour étendre ton réseau en wifi, tu as 2 solutions :

- utiliser un répéteur wifi universel.

ou : 

- utiliser un "point d'accès wifi", ou borne wifi, qui doit être reliée à la Freebox par un câble Ethernet, soit directement, soit via une paire de boitiers CPL, selon la configuration des lieux.


----------



## esv^^ (2 Novembre 2012)

Ok pour recevoir et renvoyer le WiFi. Mais , si j'ai une deuxième prise téléphonique (qui est hors de porté du WiFi de ma FreeBox; est il possible de la brancher à la prise et de lui demander de renvoyer le signal internet que me vends Free? C'est pas évident à expliquer...  En gros, les deux box envoient l'internet que Free me vends...

Free -----> prise téléphonique=Freebox------>
       --------------------------->prise téléphonique= SpeedTouch--------->


----------



## Tuncurry (2 Novembre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> est il possible de la brancher à la prise et de lui demander de renvoyer le signal internet que me vends Free?


Non, ce n'est pas possible. La solution 1 donnée plus haut reste quand même la plus pratique. Le réseau (SSID et paramètres) reste identique ou que l'on se déplace.

Et là deux solutions : répéteur wifi universel connecté en wifi à la box et qui "recopie" le signal réseau à son emplacement.
Exemple : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ou répéteur relié à la box en CPL et qui réemet un signal wifi. Exemple:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Ok pour recevoir et renvoyer le WiFi. Mais , si j'ai une deuxième prise téléphonique (qui est hors de porté du WiFi de ma FreeBox; est il possible de la brancher à la prise et de lui demander de renvoyer le signal internet que me vends Free? C'est pas évident à expliquer...  En gros, les deux box envoient l'internet que Free me vends...
> 
> Free -----> prise téléphonique=Freebox------>
> --------------------------->prise téléphonique= SpeedTouch--------->


Ca je ne sais pas, mais ça m'étonnerait fort qu'on puisse avoir 2 modem-routeurs sur la même ligne ADSL (même FAI).


J'ai oublié la 3eme solution pour l'extension du réseau (présentée par Tuncurry), donc :

1. utiliser un répéteur wifi universel.

2. utiliser un "point d'accès wifi", ou borne wifi, qui doit être reliée à la Freebox par un câble Ethernet, soit directement, soit via une paire de boitiers CPL, selon la configuration des lieux.

3. utiliser une paire de boitier CPL, dont le deuxième est un point d'accès wifi.


----------



## esv^^ (2 Novembre 2012)

Pourtant la vieille box est compatible WDS...

Ce serait dommage que vous me disiez que c'est sur que ça ne pourra pas fonctionner: C'était le plus économique...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas si le WDS est possible entre appareils différents et notamment, une Freebox.

Chez moi j'utilise le WDS pour des points d'accès D-Link, mais les 2 appareils sont identiques.

Rien ne t'empêche de tester, de toute façon...

Respecte ceci :

_"Tous les points d'accès d'un tel réseau doivent être configurés pour utiliser le même canal de communication, la même méthode de chiffrement (aucune, WEP, WPA, WPA2) et les mêmes clés de chiffrement. Toutefois, les SSID peuvent être différents."_

En mettant un SSID (nom du réseau) différent pour le répéteur, tu pourras le choisir pour t'y connecter, et voir si ça fonctionne.


----------



## esv^^ (2 Novembre 2012)

Ok, Merci pour tes indications; j'essayerais quand je serais motivé...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2012)

Il faut aussi que la Freebox prenne en charge le protocole WDS, je ne sais pas si c'est le cas.

Wikipédia dit :
_
"La Freebox v6 « Révolution » émet un Wi-Fi 802.11n MIMO 3x3 sur une fréquence de 2,4 GHz (450 Mb/s maximum théorique) grâce à une carte mini PCI Express Marvell 88W8366 (capable d'émettre aussi sur une fréquence de 5 GHz). *Cette carte permet aussi le fonctionnement en mode WDS pour l'extension de réseau mais à sa sortie, le firmware de la Freebox n'implémente pas cette fonctionnalité*."_

Est-ce toujours le cas ? A vérifier...


----------



## esv^^ (2 Novembre 2012)

Mince, je crois que je n'ai pas la version 6 de la Freebox...


----------

